# Tybee Drum



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

Drum are on the beach...mixed school of young drum hung around the jetties early saturday morning....caught 6 pup drum...largest a little over 2 lbs...one sheep about the same size...went back sunday morning to try it again..but the wind made conditions seriously unfavorable...did manage to pick up one drum about 2 lbs..and missed my first big fish of the year...my jetty scarred 15 lb whiting line did not stand a chance...never even got the big sheepie to lift his head up...needless to say the 15 is coming off...temps gonna drop tonight...not sure if im gonna have the cohones to get wet tomorrow..but as soon as it warms back up..ill be back out...will post..


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

you got to love good news on a Sunday. sounds like its on. stay at it and we are anxious for updatesopcorn::beer: 
thanks


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ive fished tybee island , tibolt island, Nassau sound, sebastion inlet, vero beach area around the boil , skyway in Tampa , jekyal .. North and south, the point at lazeretto , cudjoe key, channel two in the upper keys , key west, sunberry pier, saint simons, st. Andrews sound, hydro dam in sc ,even hike through mangrove swamps for some back country, and more than a few places in between in the last 5 weeks!! So get some balls and go out catch some fish!! Cold hot rain wind watever do it to it bro. Nice report and happy catchin. Caught more species of fish and sizes than I care to share but good to see a report from ya!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

caught some whiting off of the pier last week..hope trying some new places once the weather warms up..
anyone seen my lil'buddy from virginia-the scad kid?


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Master Linder*

means a lot to hear from ya ...'preciate the vote of confidence...didnt know ya cared:redface:...you are right though...as usual..no time to wuss out now..thanks everyone fer your support..it gets kinda lonely out there this time of year...God to know you guys are with me..now has anyone seen my....will post...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ledweightII said:


> caught some whiting off of the pier last week..hope trying some new places once the weather warms up..
> anyone seen my lil'buddy from virginia-the scad kid?


his names Sam saw him Sunday he's doing well


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

damb cider you'll talk to everyone but me! Nice reports!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Fished the jetties yesterday with some fiddlers, Mid tide lost most of the fiddlers to the baby sheepies, closer to low tide caught two nice sheepies one about three lbs and one over five, no black drum, maybe the water has to warm up just a bit?????


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*True Troutman*

Those darn sheep arent that sensitive...they tend not to care about temp or salinity..but the drum are far more temp sensitive..when they do school up though I believe its gonna be a large school of mixed sizes...gotta take a break and heal up before then..battered and bruised by rocks and waves...multiple lacerations...fiddler pinced...sheepshead spine poked...legs weary from balancing hours on end...mentally tired of wondering if the next wave is gonna be the one..lost about an ounce of my precious red for the cause so far...shades off for now... :beer:


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Pimp...i decided to take the boat out so i wouldnt get wouneded again, week before last i took a nasty spill, couple lacerations to my elbows, and some nasty cuts on my hands....Bass pro shop will see me in the near future, my last pair of waders from last year have dry rotted......maybe one day well meet up down there , till then just on here my friend


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*One thing*

is true....sooner or later...even the best fall...part of the blood letting sacrifice to the jetty gods...its good to travel the same route every time...get to know the path intimately..learn where the safe zones are..places where you can fall with minimal damage...travel light...try to keep a free balancing hand or use the dip net as a third leg...beware the flat green rock...imbibe no more than 2 beers for courage...and if falling is inevitable...resist the temptation to put your hands down first...oh yeah...most important..dont forget to pray continually.. before you go out...while youre out there...and once again when you touch beach sand...no need me shades today mon...:beer:


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Spoken well, i always stay to the left hand side of the jetties on the lower rocks closest to the water......less room for error....but easily approachable, ill be out there this weekend either sat or sun....looks to me like the Water temp is a rising.....Here fishy fishy fishy


----------

